# Storchenweig or didymos???



## Iriemama96 (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, so I have never used a wrap style carrier. But I am thinkin this is the way to go for an all purpose carrier. They just look so cozy. But which one will be the better wrap? The storch material looks thicker?? I don't know, durability is deffinatly important. I read somewhere also that the didymos fabric tends to get snaged?? Any opinions from some pro baby wrapers would be great!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

***Storches:*
There are the stripped and the Leos. Storches are VERY easy care - you can wash them with your clothes and dry them in the machine. Some people claim that Storches are better for back carries. They cost less than Didymos.
The stripes have a tight undestructible weave. It is kind of thinck IMO, but it also silky and smooth. They get a bit softer with use but not much - they are not cushy. The colors of the stripped Storches are more muted than those of the Didymos
The Leos have a looser weave and have a diamond pattern. Unlike the stripped Storches, they get softer and cushy. I also find the Leo cooler due to the looser weave.

***Didymos*
They are soft and get softer and cushier the more you wear them. There are different weaves with different characteristics and a great variety of colors.
The Indios - they have the loosest weave and also have the most give making them very easy to tie. They are kind of textured but people say they get very cushy with use.
The Jacquards - They have a special weave with one color on the one side and the opposite colors on the other. They are very soft and more flanel-like
The Stripped - They have a tighter weave, but not too much. A bit like the Storch Leo. They don't come out of the box as soft but get softer and softer with use. They seem to be the Didys with the strongest weave.

I have heard some stories about Indio Didymos snaging, but I also heard that you must wash the wrap first to lessen that risk. Didymos will fix the problem/exhange the wrap if you get some bad snagging.

I have a Iris Didymos and would not give it away for anything in this world!! It is a VERY strong wrap and I believe it will last generations (they do pass Didys down from mother to daughter in Germany...)

I tried both kinds of Storches and though I found the Leo weave VERY nice, I was not so crazy about having a solid color wrap. I did not like the weave of the stripped Storch - felt kind of table-cloth like.

The Indio Didymos was the easiest to wrap, but I did not like the texture of the weave very much or the color.

I hope to get a Eva Didymos in the future - It is just too hard not having a Didy to wear when my Iris is drying.







:

Bottom line is - it all boils down to personal preference. None of the wraps is BAD - I would not feel sad if all I had was a strippped Storch, but I do prefer the stripped Didymos.

The most important thing is to pic a color/pattern you love best.

A great place to shop from (great selection and the owner will answer all your questions) is www.childrensneeds.com. Beate,the owner, does prefer Storches over Didymos though. You can see that from her site









For more wrap questions, you can visit www.thebabywearer.com There is even a forum called "wrapper's paradise" for wrap geeks and lovers :LOL


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Polihaupt posted just about everything







but I wanted to add that I've had an Inka Storch and an Indio Didy, and I definately prefer the Didy---softer, more cushy, and more grippy to tie and wrap.

But my favorite wrap and the one I wish I'd gotten first? Gypsymama gauze. I have a gauze batik wrap and it is absolutely fantastic---I find it easier to get a comfortable, tight wrap with it than with a Storch or Didy. It's also much, much less bulky and works really well for errands, when I might not want to normally mess with tying a wrap. It's also half the price of a German wrap. JMO


----------

